# Scottish meat pies??



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

After watching Sweeney Todd over the Halloween weekend my kids are obsessed with the idea of meat pies ( not the worst in London mind you )
I've found this recipe online...

http://www.rampantscotland.com/recipes/blrecipe_scotchpie.htm

Does anyone make these?? or something similar.
I know we have quite a few members rorm across the pond. 
Any tips or pointers?


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Also try Cornish Pasties (pocket meat pies). These were common fare for miners in the north of England ( pretty close to Scotland, aye!)

The pastry, made with a dense pastry, is the "vehicle" to hold diced taties(potato), diced meat (beef, venison, goat all are good), lots of diced onion, some diced rhutabega or neeps(turnip) and diced carrot. Very healthy! Some loving wives would put the veg-meat mix at one end of this half round pastry, and fruity dessert filling at the other end. These pocket pies will stay warm for quite a while. They are sorta like a hobo meal in a pastry...yum!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pasty
*enjoy this with beef type gravy or ketchup (if you are from MI LOL) 
* Not traditional- but you can use pre made pastry to save time if working with little kids. Not economical though.*

-scrt crk


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

BUT How do you get a Scottsman to sit still while you bake him?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Cornish pasties were also very popular with the farmers in the south of England (Cornwall being in the south west) where you might find a hint of cream added to your meat mixture. They are readily available in stores and bakeries. An extra hint of pepper makes them extra good.Mmm delicious...


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Cornish pasties are also very popular with the farmers in SW England (where Cornwall is). In that area you might find a hint of cream and some extra pepper added to your pastie.
Mmm great memories..give this style of pie a try!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I've seen pasties a lot...
BTDT...everyone loved me...but they want the pies like in the mooooovieeeee !!!!!
They seem like they would be a fun addition to the bento boxes 
I do thank you all for your input..just curious to know if anyone had any experience with that particular type of meat pie.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Those look good. I wonder if anybody knows of a recipe using whole wheat flour? Thinking of making up a big batch and freezing them.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Cornish pasties are also very popular with the farmers in SW England (where Cornwall is). In that area you might find a hint of cream and some extra pepper added to your pastie.
Mmm great memories..give this style of pie a try!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

You may want to look up "Scottish Mince Pie" for mince is what they call ground up meat (hamburger). A Scottish mince pie would not be the sweet mince pie you know.

Traditionally it should be minced lamb of course.. hopefully that's not as hard to find where you are as it is here!

Here's a recipe or two:
http://www.coffeemuffins.com/scottish-mince-round-pie/365/
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Scottish-Mince-Pie/Detail.aspx


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I gotz lamb in the freezer thanks...
Not hard for me to find at all 

Neither of those links are what I'm looking for, though they do both look good.
Look at the pies in my original post...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like what Mom in law used to make. She is English and her husband was a Black Scot. Meat and potatoes man every meal and liked it all together in a "Pie". Mutton was the preference. Never ate it couldn't stand the smell when it was cookin' either. I know she said she added suet. She made the best mince though, MEAT tarts made out of elk and her special blend of dried fruit (her little secret) so sweet, tender and moist. I know the meat was never ground, it was CHOPPED meat. She had ramikins for the pies and tart pans for the mince....James


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Cornish pastys (meat pies) are pretty good: There is a step by step instruction here: http://www.greenchronicle.com/connies_cornish_kitchen/cornish_pasty.htm


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.suite101.com/content/british-food-the-humble-pie-a13252

Those meat pies come in all shapes and sizes and flavors. if you want to make them like in sweeney todd, just use one of the meat recipes (depending on what meat you like and have, and some add veggies and/or potatoes - personally, I would put all three). and just use those small round ceramic oven-proof dishes called ramekins and use those as mini-pie pans and they will come out same shape as how the lady in sweeney todd made them (I LOVE that movie  if you watch her making them you will notice the small pans. She spread some dough in those, then another chunk of dough was rolled out and spread on top of the pie then sealed on. do that, then your pies will come out looking just like hers and inside will be whatever you want. according to the movie.... I would say she only used the ground meat plus some seasonings - from my seeing what was in her bowl as she slopped it into the worst meat pies in London, LOL :hysterical: 
In the UK and Australia and New Zealand they call ground meat "MINCE". and they have all kinds of ground meat just like us here in the USA. beef mince (ground beef), lamb mince (ground lamb), pork mince (ground pork), etc. 

here is about the Ramekins and it will show you what kind of tiny baking dishes you need to make those like in the movie:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramekin 

here is some different recipes but you can find tons of them online:
http://www.ifood.tv/network/meat_pie_british/recipes


----------

